# Francis Francis x1 repairs..........??



## JSJD (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can get an FF x1 repaired either in SW London or can post outside of London? The control knob for the steam pipe on my x1 no longer engages with the internal mechanism which probably needs replacing. I see there is a guy called Richard (HizerKite) in Suffolk who can do repairs at a reasonable price but I do not know how to make contact with him. Can anyone help?

Many thanks

John


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, I can fix it for you, probably just needs a new control knob. Let me know if you still need help.

Richard



JSJD said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get an FF x1 repaired either in SW London or can post outside of London? The control knob for the steam pipe on my x1 no longer engages with the internal mechanism which probably needs replacing. I see there is a guy called Richard (HizerKite) in Suffolk who can do repairs at a reasonable price but I do not know how to make contact with him. Can anyone help?
> 
> ...


----------

